# hagen nitrite water test kit



## fegidero (Mar 25, 2006)

hey does anybody have the hagen nitrate test kit. i lost my instruction booklet and need to know how many drops to put in. also the color chart would be really helpful too. thanks


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Here you go, I scanned this a long time ago for a member here on P-Fury that had the same problem:









You put in 10 drops from bottle #1, and 10 drops from bottle #2.
~Taylor~

_*Topic Moved to Water Chemistry Forum*_


----------



## fegidero (Mar 25, 2006)

taylor thanks so much for the chart, but there are three test bottles. #1 #2 and #3

all i remember is you are supposed to add #1 and #2 first then shake. after shake #3 bottle very well and add 3 drops of #3.

can someone please find out and correct me on this if im wrong thanks


----------



## nomoneyx (Feb 14, 2007)

Do you have the master kit? Is bottle #3 glass? If so I have the same kit and will check my instructions and post them tomorrow.


----------



## fegidero (Mar 25, 2006)

yes bottle #3 is glass and thanks in advance



nomoneyx said:


> Do you have the master kit? Is bottle #3 glass? If so I have the same kit and will check my instructions and post them tomorrow.


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

shyne said:


> Do you have the master kit? Is bottle #3 glass? If so I have the same kit and will check my instructions and post them tomorrow.


[/quote]
you know those test kits are 10 dollars id just buy one more set,for two reasons (1)you get the insructions and (2)you get a next set and then your good for a while with that test kit...just a thought your bound to buy that test kit again right


----------



## nomoneyx (Feb 14, 2007)

5 drops #1, 5 drops #2, shake #3 well and add 3 drops. I do not have any way to scan the color chart.


----------



## fegidero (Mar 25, 2006)

thanks. thats all i needed to know


----------

